# New pics of the new puppy



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

Just had post these new pics of the new puppy 'Danni' with our other pup 'Charlie'.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

oh i love them both!! would love one but i think it would confuse reggie!! soooooooooo cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Awwwww - so cute


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

littledigger said:


> Just had post these new pics of the new puppy 'Danni' with our other pup 'Charlie'.


Bloody gorgeous, love em


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

sooo cute!!! :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Cute pups


----------



## daveyace (Nov 10, 2010)

great pics and lovely poochies :thumbup:


----------



## cocovi (Nov 16, 2010)

So lovely !


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Lovely pups


----------



## Forlyfe (Oct 23, 2011)

Georgous Puppies !!!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Very cute!


----------

